# empêcher disque interne (HS) de tourner?



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2013)

bonjour

situation
ibookG4
avec boot sur DD *externe* FW
(Disque interne HS)

or le DD interne ( HS)  ...tourne !
Pourquoi? Mystère, en tous cas, même HS et non utilisé il tourne
Au début on a fait avec, pas genant

Sauf que maintenant il fait le vrombrissement fort du disque au moteur _grippé_ (©Pascal 77)

j'arrivais à ruser en inclinant la base
bidiouille qui marche plus

je peux pas l'arrêter en démontant le volume- ejectant
ni utilitaire disque ni  la commande diskutil list terminal ne voyent le disque interne

et pourtant... il tourne
( Galilée avait certainement  un G4 )

bien évidemment à terme faudrait changer le disque
(ou pas, ca ne dépend pas de moi)

mais en attendant j'aimerai qu'il ne tourne point

Des idées?


----------



## VeryBigBro (3 Juin 2013)

Pourquoi ne pas juste l'enlever?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas juste l'enlever?


parce que la question n'est pas là , pour le moment.

Par ailleurs je défie n'importe qui de pouvoir " enlever" un DD interne d'un ibook sans devoir  ouvrir et démonter la machine


--
pour l'instant je voudrais empêcher ce DD de tourner.

il doit y avoir une raison informatique Apple qui fait que ce disque NON UTILISÉ, tourne
(un process quelconque au moment du démarrage, même  en bootant directement sur disque externe )

c'est ca qui est intriguant


----------



## edd72 (3 Juin 2013)

Quand tu dis "NON UTILISÉ", tu veux dire qu'il est démonté (au niveau de l'OS) ou juste que, pour toi, tu ne l'utilises pas?

Si c'est le second cas, alors démonte-le (pas physiquement, hein, au niveau de l'OS) et fait un script pour que ce soit le cas à chaque démarrage.


----------



## VeryBigBro (3 Juin 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> alors démonte-le



Démonter un disque interne narrête pas la rotation, de plus, si je propose un démontage _physique_ c'est parce que je n'ai pas trouvé la multitude de process (si si, y'a plein de cas) qui relance la rotation.

Enfin, pour arreter la rotation d'un disque il faut utiliser 
	
	



```
hdiutil eject disk*
```
 avec * remplacé par l'identifiant du disque dur, identifiant que tu n'as pas puisqu'il n'est pas listé. Tu peux toujours essayer avec 0 mais je mise pas gros sur la réussite...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2013)

Au risque de me répeter
dans le premier poste j'ai pourtant écrit


> je peux pas l'arrêter en démontant le volume- ejectant
> ni utilitaire disque ni  la commande diskutil list terminal ne voyent le disque interne


il est pas là , pas detecté ,  tout en etant là, et physiquement il tourne

la non detection est un signe usuel qu'on connait : DD HS , mourant etc

et je rappelle aussi qu'en theorie il n'est pas utilisé , puisque le boot est direct sur un autre DD ( externe en FW)

il y a donc quelque chose qui solicitte  ce dd  et fait tourner quand même ce disque ""inexistant"


----------



## VeryBigBro (3 Juin 2013)

Au risque de me répéter aussi 



VeryBigBro a dit:


> si je propose un démontage _physique_ c'est parce que je n'ai pas trouvé la multitude de process (si si, y'a plein de cas) qui (re)lance la rotation.



En effet, comme ton disque est alimenté il tourne, même s'il n'est pas monté, et, même si tu arrives à arrêter cette rotation (on sait pas encore comment) il y a plein d'application qui relancent cette rotation (rapport d'erreur - Utilitaire de disque - diagnostiques ...) ce qui fait qu'il faudrait que tu le stoppe à chaque fois qu'il se relance


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2013)

On est tous d'accord

oter à la main en ouvrant le ibook est la manière radicale
on a pas encore trouvé de cas de DD ectoplasmes

encore que...
encore que  je suis quasi sûr que sur des sites genre _kommentkecamarche_ , y en a qui ont dû pointer l'idée 
(kommentkecamarche est un site plein de supers pros , pros quoi c'est moins clair, )


en attendant va falloir faire avec le  "charmant" bruit de rotation

 tiens si Pascal 77 passe , ca a varié de formes , parfois rien , quasi silence, ou  la forme petit cube japonais  dans la ligne droite des Hunaudières ,  même chose plus béquille de repos qui racle le bitume  + parfois   freinage en urgence ( ou boite de vitesse qui renacle) à l'entrée de la chicane Michelin
Par contre manque ( cruellement) cette odeur si typique  que tous les gens qui assistent à des courses connaissent
c'est dommage , j'vais en parler à Apple , ca manque !
( they should  have  an app for that !)


----------



## VeryBigBro (3 Juin 2013)

Le premier qui trouve poste


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2013)

chite évolution
Après des moments  facon 24 h du Mans des grandes années ( disons Ford GT40 raclant un rail)

un clac sec
et silence absolu
( un vrai bonheur)
--
restera à voir par la suite si le ibook 
-relance la rotation

et si lors d'un redemarrage  il aurait besoin d'activer ce dd interne fantome pour redemarrer même sur DD externe
Autrement dit , redemarrera -redemarrera pas

suspense


----------



## VeryBigBro (4 Juin 2013)

Je paries sur redémarre


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> Je paries sur redémarre


mon bookmaker ( clandestin) vient de me dire qu'il prend pas de paris sur ca
( ce qui est un skandall , mebon , je vais pas raler , il a des aasistants  balèzes pastibulaires pas jovials)
et il est très occupé avec les paris sur _rolande garosse _
( il a un accent tchetchene assez fort et un franglais fantaisiste)
paris qu'il gere via 5 portables ( tous en android traffiqués par un pote "russe ex kaguébé " à lui...)
--
on verra d'ici mi journée


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2013)

l'ordi redemarre ET le DD interne...tourne !


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2013)

Vu qu'il est foutu, pourquoi ne pas essayer de l'achever ?
Démarrer sans le disque FW, OK il ne boote pas (l'iBook) mais le disque tourne à priori, et lui foutre une grande claque dans la gueule de bas en haut histoire de bien faire racler les bras.

Je sais ça parait un peu con mais puisque le disque est naze


----------



## jonas971 (6 Juin 2013)

Je vais essayé de dire quelque chose de Logique: :mouais:

IL suffit que le disque soit alimenté en énergie pour qu'il puisse tourné. :mouais: _Nous sommes d'accord!_ (normalement) 

Sachant que c'est le disque Interne, donc dans la logique des choses, il est impossible d'utiliser l'ibook sans. :hein: _(dans le sans où l'OS est censé être stocké dessus)_.

Donc sachant que l'ordi n'à pas été conçus pour fonctionner sans son HDD Interne, je doute qu'il y est une procédure d'arrête de l'alimentation de ce dernier si l'ordi est en fonction 

En claire, c'est pas compliqué je pense que la réponse est NON 




_A moins de le retiré/de couper le circuit d'alimentation disque en interne biensûr
_


----------



## VeryBigBro (6 Juin 2013)

jonas971 a dit:


> Je vais essayé de dire quelque chose de Logique: :mouais:
> 
> IL suffit que le disque soit alimenté en énergie pour qu'il puisse tourné. :mouais: _Nous sommes d'accord!_ (normalement)
> 
> ...


En fait non, tu peux couper l'alimentation d'un disque quand il est reconnu physiquement en utilisant hdiutil eject disk* mais la ça ne marche pas parce qu'il n'est pas reconnu, le fait d'essayer de l'achever me parait la solution la plus simple en fait...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2013)

jonas971 a dit:


> _A moins de le retiré/de couper le circuit d'alimentation disque en interne biensûr
> _


bah si on se lance dans cette manip - ouverture du vintage-  on y coupera pas l'alim, on mettra un disque
( de recup ou neuf , et en bonus un petit upgrade d'OS)


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2013)

autre moyen de contourner la nuisance sonore:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2013)

Merci Arlequin

( le plus comique c'est que j'ai quasi tous ces modèles)


----------

